#  Vorstellungen >   Hallo aus Köln >

## Sterni

Hi Zusammen,  
Hab das Forum hier gerade durch Zufall gefunden und dachte ich stelle mich direkt mal vor. Mein Name ist Anita ich komme  aus Köln bin 29 Jahre alt und von Beruf Rettungssanitäterin. In Internet bin ich den meisten unter den Nicknamen Sternchen, Sterni, Rettsani oder Mod/Rettsani bekannt, die Nicknamen lassen sich daher herleiten das ich oft von Leuten so gerufen werde und mich irgendwie mit der Zeit daran gewöhnt habe. 
Liebe Grüße
Sterni

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Sterni,  
herzlich Willkommen im Forum und ganz viel Spaß hier! 
Liebe Grüße von der "schäl Sick", Andrea  *

----------


## Patientenschubser

Auch von mir ein   * HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN *  
freue mich das noch jemand vom Rettungsdienst hierher gefunden hat.... 
Ich hoffe auf viele interessante und gute Beiträge von Dir 
Gruß Schuber

----------


## Brava

Hallo Willkommen
viel Spass hier im Forum

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Anita,    :shy_flower:   
auch von mir willkommen im Forum und herzliche Grüße von der sonnigen hess. Bergstraße 
Ute

----------


## Sterni

Hi Zusammen, 
Danke für die liebe Begrüßung hier. Mal schaun was man hier so schönes tippern kann.  
Liebe Grüße
Sterni

----------


## Julchen

Hallo Sterni, 
auch von mir
Willkommen hier   :x_hello_3_cut:  ! 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

hallo sterni, 
auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen. du kannst hier übrigend fast alles tippen :Smiley:  
du wirst hier viel spaß haben. freu mich schon auf viele beiträge zu dir :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Sterni

Oh danke ihr Zwei. Aber was heißt den fast alles ? :Grin:

----------


## lucy230279

liebes sterni,
das wirst du merken :c_laugh:

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Sterni 
Herzlich Willkommen auf Patientenfragen.net  :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Sterni

@lucy 
Da bin ich aber mal gespannt. 
@StarBuG 
Danke dir ! :Zwinker:  Auf das ich nicht zu viele Patient spiele hier, ich bin nämlich ein gaaaanz schlechter. Denke wir werden Spaß haben.  :Grin:

----------


## StarBuG

Es gibt keine schlechten Patienten, nur Anspruchsvolle  :Zwinker:  
Ob das Gesundheitssystem allerdings allen Ansprüchen gerecht werden kann, ist eine andere Sache und kann auf beiden Seiten Frustration hervorrufen  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Monsti

Servus Sternle,  besser spät als nie: Sei auch aus Tirol herzlich willkommen geheißen! Viel Spaß hier und interessante Anregungen!  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Sterni

@StarBuG 
Da gebe ich dir voll und ganz Recht, wobei ich glaube das der Unfall Chirurg (Oberarzt) der mich derzeit behandelt genauso schwer unter mir leidet wie mein Dermatologe. Nur meiner Physiotherapeutin geht es schlechter.  :Zwinker:  
Nun ja und was die Gesundheitsreform betrift, die kann mir eigentlich egal sein....da darf man nicht drüber nachdenken. Mein Dermatologe hat die Kassenärztliche Vereinigung am Hals weil ich eine von denen bin die zuviel kosten, quasie mehr als 20 Euro im Quatal und der Stationsarzt im Krankenhaus hat mir offen bei der Entlassung gesagt das ich ein Minus Geschäft fürs Krankenhaus bin weil die Heilung nicht schnell genug geht.  
Aber ich trage es mit Fassung und Humor und Hoffe weiter das ich bald wieder meine Patienten zusammenflicken kann. Ich vermisse  schon den Galgen Humor  des Medizinischen  Personals in den Notaufnahmen meiner Stadt.  
@Monsti 
Danke  :Grin:

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hallo Sterni!!!
Spät, aber dennoch von Herzen ein WILLKOMMEN auch von mir !!!!! 
Bist ja aus der Nachbarstadt *wink* und i.S. RD kann ich hoffentlich auch bald mitreden!!    :Zunge raus:  :Grin:

----------


## Sterni

Hi, 
*zurückwink* Danke für die Grüße. Drücke dir die Daumen das das mit der Ausbildung klappt.  
Liebe Grüße
Sterni

----------


## Norbert

Das ist ja klasse .... Herzlich willkommen, zu einem Forum, welches auch für mich eine Bereicherung und eine hervorragende Plattform hier im Netz ist. 
Danke auch an alle anderen , welche sich für Menschen/Patienten in Notlagen einsetzen und somit helfen. 
Norbert

----------

